#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Όροι Δόμησης: Παρέκκλιση όρων δόμησης για ειδικά κτίρια εκτός σχεδίου

## alf

Στο  ΠΔ 6/17-10-1978, σε περιπτώσεις ειδικών κτιρίων εκτός σχεδίου, αναφέρει ότι μπορούν να δοθούν παρεκκλίσεις από τον υπουργό ΠΕΧΩΔΕ μετά από σύμφωνες γνώμες εμπλεκομένων υπουργείων ανάλογα με το είδος του κτιρίου.
" *Άρθρο 2*. 
Γεωργοκτηνοτροφικά, Γεωργοπτηνοτροφικά Κτίρια. 
Στέγαστρα Σφαγής, Γεωργικαί Αποθήκαι, 
Δεξαμεναί, Θερμοκήπια. 
Ι. Κτίρια προοριζόμενα δια γεωργοκτηνοτροφικάς ή γεωργοπτηνοτροφικάς εγκαταστάσεις, αποθήκευσιν λιπασμάτων, φαρμάκων, γεωργικών εφοδίων ή γεωργικών Προϊόντων, στέγαστρα σφαγής ζώων, δεξαμενάς εξ οιουδήποτε υλικού, επιτρέπεται να κατασκευάζονται κατά παρέκκλισιν των διατάξεων του άρθρου 1 διΆ αποφάσεως του Υπουργού Δημοσίων ΅Εργων ή του εις ο μετεβιβάσθη η αρμοδιότης αυτού οργάνου μετά πρότασιν της αρμοδίας Υπηρεσίας του Υπουργείου Γεωργίας και μετά γνώμην του Συμβουλίου Δημοσίων Έργων. "
" * Άρθρο 5* 
Εκπαιδευτήρια - Ευαγή Ιδρύματα 
Ι. Επιτρέπεται η ανέγερσις εκπαιδευτηρίων, οικοτροφείων, ασύλων και λοιπών ευαγών ιδρυμάτων κατά παρέκκλισιν των διατάξεων του άρθρου 1 του παρόντος Διατάγματος. 
Η παρέκκλισις εγκρίνεται διΆ αποφάσεως του Υπουργού Δημοσίων ΅Εργων ή του εις ο μετεβιβάσθη η αρμοδιότης αυτού οργάνου, μετά πρότασιν της αρμοδίας Υπηρεσίας του Υπουργείου Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων ή του εποπτεύοντος το ίδρυμα Υπουργείου και μετά γνώμην του Συμβουλίου Δημοσίων ΅Εργων. "
ή "  *Άρθρο 6* 
Νοσοκομεία - Κλινικαί 
Ι. Επιτρέπεται η ανέγερσις νοσοκομείων και κλινικών κατά παρέκκλισιν των διατάξεων του άρθρου 1 του παρόντος, εγκρινομένη διΆ αποφάσεως του Υπουργού Δημοσίων ΅Εργων ή του εις ό μετεβιβάσθη η αρμοδιότης αυτού οργάνου, μετά πρότασιν της αρμόδιας Υπηρεσίας του Υπουργείου Κοινωνικών Υπηρεσιών και μετά γνώμην του Συμβουλίου Δημοσίων ΅Εργων        "
 

Η ερώτησή μου λοιπόν είναι η εξής: Αν θέλω να ζητήσω παρέκκλιση από τους όρους δόμησης για ένα γήπεδο, που απευθύνομαι για την διαδικασία?
Μήπως κάποιος έχει κάνει κάτι ανάλογο για να βοηθήσει για το πρώτο βήμα?

----------


## makap

Ο φάκελος με το αίτημα, τεχνική έκθεση, μερικές φωτο κλπ, για την τεκμηρίωσή του, πρέπει να κατατεθεί στη Δ/νση Πολεοδομικού Σχεδιασμού του ΥΠΕΚΑ. Η διαδικασία είναι χρονοβόρα και γίνεται ακόμη χειρότερη αν ξεκινήσει η υπηρεσία να μαζεύει τις γνώμες των εμπλεκόμενων φορέων. Χρειάζεται τρέξιμο και πίεση στους φορείς και από τον επισπεύδοντα υπομονή και κουράγιο.

----------

alf

----------

